# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Lập trình >  Cần pro giúp đỡ cái vụ expo management

## thanghekhoc212

tình hình là thế này.em hoc ở aptech bachkhoa.đang phải làm cái project cuối kỳ năm 2.mấy thằng bên ấn độ nó gửi cho cái đề khoai quá.xây dựng phần mềm quản lý hội chợ.viết bằng java các bác ạ.nguyên văn của nó là thế này.

*maintain exhibitor information*


exhibitor's membership status
total number of years exhibiting in expo
total number of booths - along with booth numbers
number of booths by year
staff working at the booth
sponsors
prints badges and confirmations
exhibitor priority points (for booth preferences and awards)
exhibit space size - along with the amount
source of exhibitor leads
capture important dates including: last change, paid, contract
sent, and contract return date


*booth management*


expo management system automatically updates exhibitor
accounts when fees or services are changed for a booth.
you also have the option of printing reports of booth assignments
and analyzing your booth data with statistical reports.






 


expo management


additionally, you may create charts and graphs for the executive
director/board.


*maintain product directory*


a complete product guide and exhibitor directory is easy to produce when
using expo management system. you can create this by defining product
codes and assigning them to exhibitor accounts. each exhibitor can have
multiple directory listings.


*exhibitor accounting*


within the expo management system accounting reports include
exhibitor financial list, booth audit trail, cash receipts by date, deposit
slips, statements, accounting summary reports, status reports, and end-
of-month reports.
em dịch ra sơ sơ thế này ạ.:




*duy trì thông tin triển lãm*
· triển lãm với tư cách là thành viên
· tổng số năm trưng bày tại hội chợ
· tổng số gian hàng-số lượng gian hàng
· số lượng các gian hàng theo năm
· nhân viên làm việc tại gian hàng
· nhà tài trợ
· in logo và xác nhận
· triển lãm các điểm ưu tiên(đối với gian hàng ưu đãi và giải thưởng) 
· kích cỡ không gian của gian hàng
· lưu những ngày quan trọng:thay đổi cuối cùng,ngày thanh toán,ngày hơp đồng gửi đi,
· ngày nhân lại hơp đồng
*quản lý gian hàng*
· quản lý triển lãm hệ thống tự động cập nhật triển lãm
· khi tài khoản lệ phí dịch vu được thay đổi cho một gian hàng
· bạn cũng có thế in các báo cáo của gian hàng ,và phân tích chúng
· ngoài ra bạn có thế tạo các biểu đồ và đồ thị cho việc điều hành
 giám đốc/hội đồng





*duy trì danh sách sản phẩm*
một tài liệu hướng dẫn hoàn chỉnh và danh sách các hội chợ sẽ dễ dàng để trình bày khi sủ dụng hệ thống quản lý hội chợ
bạn có thể làm điều này bằng cách gán cho mỗi sản phẩm một mã,
và gán chúng cho các tài khoản tham gia triển lãm
mỗi hội chợ có thể có nhiều danh sách sản phẩm
*tài khoản hội chợ*
trong hội chợ triển lãm ,các báo cao bao gồm,danh sách người trưng bày cuối cùng,gian hàng kiểm định,statements,biên lai thu tiền mặt theo ngày,thẻ gửi
tiền,báo cáo tình trạng,và báo cáo cuối tháng




bác nào có hảo tâm giúp em với nhé .thanks:wub::wub::wub:

----------


## thambt029

ơ ông này cũng giống eproject với mình, hic hic, chẳng biết thiết kế giao diện kiểu gì nữa.

----------


## muanoithatcucom

giời ơi giống mà không giúp được một chút à.ai giúp tôi với,code thui có thì share cho mình với nhé thanks nhìu nhìu

----------


## trunghehe

chuẩn bị làm cái này lun.....anh em có code thì share với nhá

----------


## vasmobifone

*expo management*

bro lam xong đề tài expo chưa.....gửi cho mình tham khảo với....mình cũng đang làm đề tài đó đây....cám ơn trước..

----------


## annguyen

mình cũng đang làm cái đồ án expo management nhưng mình chẳng biết làm sao nữa.

----------


## inthainguyen.vn

huhu e cung dag lam cai nay,lam` nhom' the' ma may' thang` cùng nhóm bỏ k làm nữa h e đag bơ vơ ai có thì a e giúp nhau với[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img](((((((((

----------

